# mods to WS-1?



## Alexander Holman (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a couple of vintage WS-1 frames and was wondering if anyone has done any mods to it other than just band attachments? I tried searching here but searching for "ws-1" doesn't work too well. Only one of mine I would keep original as it was handed down from my uncle (late 60's) the other was a $2 flea market find.

-X


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any pic ? 
Cheerio


----------



## Alexander Holman (Jun 8, 2015)

Just standard Trumark WS-1 frames. Did a light polish on this one.

-Xander


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I added barnett red tubes to mine its my favorate tube slingshot I got.


----------



## Larry Bass (May 14, 2016)

SlingshotBill said:


> I added barnett red tubes to mine its my favorate tube slingshot I got.


Hehe, me too.  lb


----------



## Jeffrey D.Johnson (Jan 20, 2017)

Any further details to show?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

There was company that was copying the ws1 but covered up all aluminum with tubing that would be a neat mod

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

A classic Trumark! Still manufactured in Boulder CO.

My recommended mods:

1. Cut off the plastic grip. Tape the grip area tightly w/ duct or electrician's tape. This mitigates the frame flex inherent w/ the plastic grip.

2. Wrap the grip area tightly w/ tennis racket or other sports grip. Use cardboard shims to build it up and then wrap w/ leather. Now you have a custom grip.

3. Take some tubes, apply sufficient rubbing alcohol to force the tubes onto the forks. Now you have a way of attaching flat bands, office rubber bands (my band of choice) or even tubes. (Trumark RR-T - the red tapered ones work great).


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is a before and after of a WS 1. I am posting the before 1st.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

And now the after. Note the office rubber bands and Gypsy tabs.


----------

